# Saying good bye to your best friend



## Fish On (May 28, 2015)

Haven't posted in a while and was trying to keep my mind of my dog and noticed my avatar picture.

It's with a sadness I had to put him down. He was the best dog I've ever had. Smart loyal never left our side. Everything u want. 

Only five years old and cancer did its job on him and taking him away from us. He fought for 2 months and then the meds just stopped working.  

Lymphoma is a terrible thing and it sad for anyone to go threw it.  We were lucky that he only showed signs for a day that he was hurting in the end  I couldn't have him suffer. 

Thanks Tucker I will miss you.


----------



## 1kzwoman (May 28, 2015)

Sorry for your loss of a family member


----------



## johneh (May 28, 2015)

I hope this helps

Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge. 

When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge. 
There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together. 
There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable. 

All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor; those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by. 
The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind. 

They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent; His eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster. 

You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart. 

Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together.... 

Author unknown...


----------



## Warm_in_NH (May 28, 2015)

Sorry to hear of your loss. The big C definitely sucks. 

Can't beat the unconditional love and devotion that you get from your dog. 

To me it's one of the most selfless decisions you'll ever have to make, and definitely one of the toughest. 

Time heals.


----------



## Babaganoosh (May 28, 2015)

I lost my dog about 2 years ago. As a single guy who was estranged from his family for many years it was horrible. She was my best friend and family. She got me thru many rough times and it was the worst time of my life when she went. This dog was truly special. She touched so many peoples lives it's astonishing. In her last few hours so many people came to visit her at the animal hospital that when someone walked in without an animal in tow they started asking  "are you here to see Roxy"?  

We always had dogs growing up but this one was mine. I think you will always have a little bigger place in your heart for the first one. Hard to describe even though I love my dog I have now. I'm getting choked up typing this.

May your friend rest in peace.


----------



## firefighterjake (May 28, 2015)




----------



## fossil (May 28, 2015)

Been there a few (~7 times over the years.  It's always a really hard thing.  Another dog might be just the medicine for your heartache. Rick


----------



## bag of hammers (May 28, 2015)

Lost the golden in my avatar @ 3 years ago, same deal - cancer took him before his time and I had to put him down.  I could write a book about this amazing dog, my best friend and my shadow.  It was torture watching that awful disease waste him away, finally couldn't bear to see him suffer any more.  His "little" sister has stepped up to help fill the terrible void, she is a sweetheart of a dog, love her to pieces, but I still miss that pup like crazy.  He looked a lot like your pup Tucker too.  Johneh's post about the Bridge makes me think they're running together right now.  So sorry for your loss...


----------



## Jags (May 29, 2015)

Take solace that you gave the dog a good life and in return the dog paid you back 10 fold. I think we have this little place in our hearts set aside just for our furry family members.


----------



## Soundchasm (May 31, 2015)

I'm not sure I want to meet the guy who doesn't have a dog-shaped space in his heart.  I, too, was robbed of five years with a magnificent animal.  But I HAD five years with a magnificent animal.  

Life was great when he was here, and the future will be better because he was here.  His gift to you will continue into the future.


----------



## gzecc (Jun 1, 2015)

I had a 4yo golden die in mid gallop from supposedly a massive heart attack. Won't get a pure bred anymore. It sucks at 15, much worse at 4.


----------



## johnpma (Jun 1, 2015)

Very sorry for your loss


----------



## Dix (Jun 1, 2015)

It's the hardest part of having them, the loss.

Big snuffles (the horsey kind) from Dix & Matisse.


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Jun 2, 2015)

So sorry for your loss.  Is it not better to have so many good times and just a few bad times?
My 5 yr old boxer has been with my growing family since he was 5 weeks old.  He is a big part of my kids lives now and we love him to pieces.  He will stare at me for hours till I get off the couch and let him lay on my lap or between my legs.


----------



## OldLumberKid (Jun 9, 2015)

You are far from alone, Fish On, I did not have my first dog until I was 40, what an unbelievable relationship and privilege. He passed at age 12 from cancer, but he lives on in the memories of many, and his heir apparent a rescued labramutt is now feeling and sharing the love that continues on. I hope in time you will again be ready to give and receive of the special bond with dog. There's no replacing, but time, in time, does take the edge off the very, very intense feelings you are going through right now, and those good times you will be able to remember, bitter-sweet and not just hurt.


----------



## blacktail (Jun 15, 2015)

They're better than most people and they never live long enough. It ain't fair.


----------



## Fish On (Jan 11, 2016)

Fish On said:


> Haven't posted in a while and was trying to keep my mind of my dog and noticed my avatar picture.
> 
> It's with a sadness I had to put him down. He was the best dog I've ever had. Smart loyal never left our side. Everything u want.
> 
> ...


Hello everybody

Been over 9 months since my pal has been gone.  I'm glad to say that I have a new addition to my family again.
Say hello to Finn.

I forgot how much work a puppy is at 8 weeks. But it's worth it. Feels good to hear little feet running around.


----------



## jb6l6gc (Jan 11, 2016)

awsome looking little guy, wont be long and he will find his stride and fit right in.  
Cheers to you both!!


----------



## saskwoodburner (Jan 12, 2016)

Sorry for your loss, and also happy for your new furry family member.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 12, 2016)

We just had to put down our foster dog George. It's funny how you miss the little things in life -- the rituals -- him cleaning our dinner plates, the nose prints on the glass doors, taking him out in the morning to do his business while I went to the woodshed to get a load of wood, etc. It was . . . is . . . pretty tough on my wife. The last time she cried this much was when her dad died. I came home from work after she called me the other day crying saying the vet said it was time . . . she wanted someone to be with him when they gave him the shot, but she just couldn't do it herself. 

She says she doesn't want to foster another dog or get another dog . . . and with her sometimes it's hard to tell . . . she has some of that German hard headedness/perseverance about her . . . then again, who knows. If I was a betting man I would bet at some point we will have another dog here as well . . . there are too many animals in the world that need love . . . and it's not about replacing a beloved friend and pet, but rather meeting a new friend.


----------



## Whitepine2 (Jan 12, 2016)

firefighterjake said:


> We just had to put down our foster dog George. It's funny how you miss the little things in life -- the rituals -- him cleaning our dinner plates, the nose prints on the glass doors, taking him out in the morning to do his business while I went to the woodshed to get a load of wood, etc. It was . . . is . . . pretty tough on my wife. The last time she cried this much was when her dad died. I came home from work after she called me the other day crying saying the vet said it was time . . . she wanted someone to be with him when they gave him the shot, but she just couldn't do it herself.
> 
> She says she doesn't want to foster another dog or get another dog . . . and with her sometimes it's hard to tell . . . she has some of that German hard headedness/perseverance about her . . . then again, who knows. If I was a betting man I would bet at some point we will have another dog here as well . . . there are too many animals in the world that need love . . . and it's not about replacing a beloved friend and pet, but rather meeting a new friend.



   Same here wife don't want another dog I just hope we find another one she would like and change her mind. Last time we got one from the rescue and when we went to pick her up this black retriever was in a cage just arrived was tied to a radiator and a banded. Well he just kept up his barking and we decided on the two had them for 10 and 11 years so hard to put them down two good dogs hope to have another before I part this world we'll see.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jan 12, 2016)

That dogs don't live longer is truly life's greatest injustice.

There's a dog in a shelter that needs you even more than you need him/her- if you find yourself ready.


----------



## bag of hammers (Jan 12, 2016)

My heart stopped for a second - that pic is identical to my golden when he was a pup.  Wish I had some digital pics (only had the old film camera back then).   If he turns into the world's greatest sock thief and gets more excited about Christmas than the kids do, then I think there's maybe some reincarnation going on.  What a beauty.  Hope you guys have a blast together....


----------



## bag of hammers (Jan 12, 2016)

firefighterjake said:


> ... there are too many animals in the world that need love . . . and it's not about replacing a beloved friend and pet, but rather meeting a new friend.





Adios Pantalones said:


> That dogs don't live longer is truly life's greatest injustice.
> There's a dog in a shelter that needs you even more than you need him/her- if you find yourself ready.



Nicely stated gents.  FFJake, sorry for your loss.


----------



## Warm_in_NH (Jan 12, 2016)

My 6 yr old Rottie woke us up on X mas morning scratching at the wall as he does when nature urgently calls. 
I got up, dawned the robe, went downstairs,  went to the door, no dog waiting to be let out... It's a small house so I quickly found him sitting by the tree with his nose nudging his wrapped gifts! He was so patient for 3 days and somehow he knew the right daybeds upon us.

They're great beasts.

Just remember to strive to be as good of a person as your dog thinks you are and life will be alright.


----------



## Jake86 (Jan 12, 2016)

Awesome!  Tears.  Sad and happy.  Happy! ! !


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Jan 13, 2016)

Since I posted in this thread, my boxer passed.  I feel the pain from you guys and I very much miss the sound of toenails on the floor.  
He was a purebred that we had to wait a year for,,,and we entertained the idea of a rescue dog.  Too bad that they will not even take an application if you have kids under the age of 5.  

Enjoy that pup!


----------



## Bobbin (Jan 13, 2016)

I am so sorry when I read post like these.  Every one of us who's ever given ourselves over to a pet understands the depth of loss.

We sent mighty Rex to the Happy Hunting Ground in October.  His drivetrain was beginning to fail and he'd occasionally topple over.  The staircase was an increasing challenge for him and when he could no longer get into the car to go for a ride I knew it was "time".  We knew another winter wasn't in the cards.  I called a nice guy who's done landscaping for us and he dug the grave.  We looked at the hole for a couple of weeks and I made the call.  Dr. Death and his able assistant came to the house and on a perfectly beautiful day he arrived shortly after noontime.  Rex greeted them with his customary "Mohawk" and booming bark, then wandered off to lift his leg.    He settled down on his shroud, I gave him a ruff rub and he just drifted off into the big sleep.  The 4 of us carried him to the grave and put him in.  We buried him with a tennis ball and the marrow bone he'd been working on.  It was a very sad day, but it was a fitting end for such a loyal and charming companion.  The helpmeet voiced concern that we'd done it too soon.  The vet. said, "better a week too early than a day too late".

Replacement idiot (-2yrs., "golden boy", 70lbs., with a full cargo of "stupid") is finally settling down and learning how to "groove" in the household.  He's a bundle of energy and requires regular "beatings" and lots of supervision, but he's got all the basic ingredients and will work out just fine.  He's very different than Rex, but no less fun.

Both came from the AWS; we always take on someone else's "reject".


----------



## webfish (Jan 13, 2016)

Had to say goodbye to one of my best on Monday . Face. He was an awesome hunter. In almost 16 years he never caused us a day of aggravation all the way to the end. Give them a good life and a good death. Still very hard.


----------



## Zkx14 (Jan 13, 2016)

Puppies are a lot of work, but so much fun.  Our 'puppy' Holley is about 14 months now.  We got her from a rescue after losing our dog and a cat that were both 15 years old and had 'grown up' with our kids.  Pics when we got Holley and 1yr
old.
.


----------



## rustynut (Jan 15, 2016)

the only cure for the loss of a good friend is the help of another............new pup !


----------



## greg13 (Jan 15, 2016)

Both of our fur kids have gone since their picture was taken. LP the 12 yr old shepherd mix developed cancer last January and Star the 13 yr old Lab had a stroke. 

We adopted a yr. old Chocolate lab that needed a new home last spring and a month ago a 2 yr.old Yorkie adopted us after spending 3 weeks in the woods behind us. We were able to locate his former owner that had to give him up, He was at the "new" owner's for an hour and ran off. They never made an effort to find him. 

All I can say is give yourself some time and don't try to replace your lost friend, but open your heart to a new one. Shelters are full of great pets that NEED love.


----------



## English BoB (Jan 16, 2016)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## sen166 (Jan 17, 2016)

I too have known the pain from loosing your best friend.  I grew up with a beagle from the age of 6 and sadly, made the decision to put him down when I was 17.  Although he never went to a vet in his life, it was apparent he suffered from some type of cancer and developed arthritis in his hips. 

I can defiantly say adding another dog into the family most certainly helps with the pain and loss.  Although it only took me another 6 years, my now wife an I are the proud owners of an adopted pitbull and could not be happier.  It amazes me how an entirely different species is able to be such an amazing companion.

My condolences to you and your lost but never forgotten friend.


----------



## kennyp2339 (Aug 14, 2016)

Well I hate to be the one that has to continue this thread, but my Yeehaw is now gone, best dam half feral cat friend I ever had, didn't even like cats until I got her. I wish I could write more but its so upsetting right now.


----------



## Dix (Aug 14, 2016)

kennyp2339 said:


> View attachment 182969
> View attachment 182970
> 
> Well I hate to be the one that has to continue this thread, but my Yeehaw is now gone, best dam half feral cat friend I ever had, didn't even like cats until I got her. I wish I could write more but its so upsetting right now.



Big snuffles from Dixie & Matisse coming your way, Kenny.

Tough to lose them...


----------



## johneh (Aug 14, 2016)

They sure know how to creep into your heart don't they.
Been their done that got the tear stains to prove it


----------



## begreen (Aug 14, 2016)

Sorry for your loss Kenny. Cats can be very special friends. I have one that follows me like a dog.


----------



## firefighterjake (Aug 15, 2016)

Sorry to hear this Kenny.


----------



## Soundchasm (Aug 18, 2016)

kennyp2339 said:


> View attachment 182969
> View attachment 182970
> 
> Well I hate to be the one that has to continue this thread, but my Yeehaw is now gone, best dam half feral cat friend I ever had, didn't even like cats until I got her. I wish I could write more but its so upsetting right now.



What a beautiful soul!  I am so sorry.  I did bond with one cat (wasn't a cat person either) and she took me hook, line and sinker.  I wish you peace and the future comfort her memories will give you.  I know there's precious little comfort today...


----------



## kennyp2339 (Aug 18, 2016)

Thank you for such kind words, I do miss her although the pain / shock of it is now bearable, the things I miss the most is when I get home from work, she always waited for me on the porch or retaining wall along the driveway, always ran right to the truck to greet me. The other one is at night, I miss that lump in the middle of the bed, but I could easily put a firewood split there.
I honestly think after such a good cat experience that I will end up with another, I would rather have a dog but I'm not home enough and it wouldn't be fair, but another cat seems like a good option, somewhere there's one sitting in a cage that is going to hit the cat lottery.


----------



## firefighterjake (Aug 18, 2016)

kennyp2339 said:


> Thank you for such kind words, I do miss her although the pain / shock of it is now bearable, the things I miss the most is when I get home from work, she always waited for me on the porch or retaining wall along the driveway, always ran right to the truck to greet me. The other one is at night, I miss that lump in the middle of the bed, but I could easily put a sand bag there.
> I honestly think after such a good cat experience that I will end up with another, I would rather have a dog but I'm not home enough and it wouldn't be fair, but another cat seems like a good option, somewhere there's one sitting in a cage that is going to hit the cat lottery.



Folks who have lost a good friend like you know exactly what you are talking about Kenny.

I love the last line . . . because it is so true . . . your new friend will never replace Yeehaw since they all have their own quirks and personality, but it will give you more new memories.


----------



## kennyp2339 (Aug 18, 2016)

Thanks Jake, guys at my firehouse were so bummed out to, they remebered her from a little kitten when I use to have to feed her with a eye dropper, a few of the members would take turns coming over to feedin her and playing with her when I would go away for storm duty at work, they even made a regret of passing at our last business meeting, she was in a way the firehouse's cat, on a side note I use to take her snow plowing, she use to stand on her hind legs with her paws on the dash carefully watching like it was her business, I hope the new one likes doing that stuff


----------



## Soundchasm (Aug 18, 2016)

kennyp2339 said:


> Thanks Jake, guys at my firehouse were so bummed out to, they remebered her from a little kitten when I use to have to feed her with a eye dropper, a few of the members would take turns coming over to feedin her and playing with her when I would go away for storm duty at work, they even made a regret of passing at our last business meeting, she was in a way the firehouse's cat, on a side note I use to take her snow plowing, she use to stand on her hind legs with her paws on the dash carefully watching like it was her business, I hope the new one likes doing that stuff



This is very moving stuff.  She could have NEVER had such a great life without you.  Well done, sir.


----------



## Sprinter (Sep 1, 2016)

So many touching comments here, I have little to add except that we have suffered the same losses, both cats and dogs, many more than I care to think about over the years.  The latest being Harley, our black cat so named for my motorcycle.  So my sincerest sympathies to all.

Harley is gone, but Angel and Stormy are now with us, from our local shelter just two weeks ago. 




Our Shepard mix Gracie keeps us going too, but I should have named her "Frisbee"

Oh, and Kenny, your Yeehaw reminds me so much of the first cat I had as an adult, a calico with remarkably similar markings.  My condolences.


----------



## Sprinter (Sep 1, 2016)

Soundchasm said:


> I did bond with one cat (wasn't a cat person either) and she took me hook, line and sinker.


I've known several "non-cat" persons that didn't stay that way for long!  They just seem to have a way...


----------



## kennyp2339 (Sep 10, 2016)

It's been 4 weeks since Yeehaw had been gone, yesterday, while out I ran into one that was being given away, when I saw him in the box, I just knew this is the one... Everyone meet Rawr, he meows like crazy hence the name but 12hrs later we are meshing and he's becoming a Dads cat.


----------



## Sprinter (Sep 10, 2016)

kennyp2339 said:


> View attachment 183680
> 
> It's been 4 weeks since Yeehaw had been gone, yesterday, while out I ran into one that was being given away, when I saw him in the box, I just knew this is the one... Everyone meet Rawr, he meows like crazy hence the name but 12hrs later we are meshing and he's becoming a Dads cat.


Beautiful kitten.  Congratulations.  I know it was hard to replace Yeehaw, but Rawr looks like a sweet kitten.  Our Stormy (the gray one) used to "rawr" over his food at first, but got over that. 

Good days ahead for all of you!  The accidental finds usually are the best.  All of our animals have been foundlings or rescue.  And they tend to choose you, don't they?

Post a few more pics as he grows up.  I never took my cats to my fire station, but it sounds like a good way to get him socialized with others.  Plus, being all-volunteer, we didn't stay at the station long after an incident.

Take care.


----------



## bag of hammers (Sep 27, 2016)

This week there is a deafening silence in our home.

Our Newf had been slowing down a lot especially this past summer - walks were getting shorter - stopping to rest for a few minutes especially on the warmer days.  We thought it was mostly her arthritis, some shoulder joint pain from her past surgery, other signs of aging, and the heat was not helping much either.   She still loved her walks.

Last week she went from taking one of her rest stops on the walk one day, to walking a bit funny the next day, to not being able to stand up the next - her back legs gave out on her on Friday morning.  It happened almost overnight.  I had to lift her into my truck - the vet technicians had to carry her into the building with a couple of slings.  The exam uncovered spinal / neurological damage.   It had been progressing for a while, but she hid her pain so well that we were clueless until she could not hide it any more.  She was not going to be able to walk again.  

The prospect of surgery on her spine would have been torture for her - she would try to drag herself across the street if she had to, just to be within a few feet of her people.  

Even though we knew she was getting tired, and deep down we knew this was coming one day, we didn't expect to be there making that awful decision that day.  We said goodbye at her side, watched her go to sleep, and went home in agony.

Aspen was our "mama dog".  She helped us get through losing our golden (Bear) a little over 4 years ago, she stepped in to help fill a big hole in our hearts, she adored our son ("her" little boy), and she watched over her family every day.   She adopted me and became my new shadow. 

This little fur-ball wrapped herself around our hearts on day 1, almost 9 years ago, and now in an instant she is gone.  




My better half says that serious look was her way of showing us that she knew she had a job to do - taking care of us.  She did it well.    

Along the morning walk, there is a contractor's shop - she decided when she was just a pup that she would stop there and look in the door until they saw here and let her in.  She walked around from one guy to another letting them pet her, then we were on our way.  She 'adopted" them that day, and from that day on, it was a regular stop.  If we missed a day, they would worry.  We stopped there yesterday to let them know she would not be coming by any more.  Bunch of big guys, tough as nails - a couple of them had to leave the garage - the boss broke down and cried.

They say that writing about a heart wrenching experience is a good way to help one deal with grief.  Even though I have not met anyone here personally, there are kindred spirits on this forum.  You all know the pain and how unbearable it can be when you suffer a loss like this.  Thank you for letting me share our story here.  As my wife says, "it's gonna suck until it doesn't suck".  To everyone here who lost a family member and a friend, our hearts ache for you as well....


----------



## Sprinter (Sep 27, 2016)

I'm so sorry.  We've been through this several times now and never seems to get easier, yet we always manage to find room for another.   Your story was very well told (as I wipe my eyes).  Your story about the shop stop was very familiar.  Our dog loves everyone and always wants to stop at any neighbor's place that she knows.  

Our best to you and your family.


----------



## Lake Girl (Sep 27, 2016)

So sorry to hear the loss of your Aspen.  They work their way into your life... I was wiping tears away as I read.

Our newf, Bouncer (yes, he did actually bounce along the driveway when we came home!), also had a very special spot in the hearts of our kids ... their special protection detail.  The one night my daughter put him in the house so he couldn't follow her, she was met by a bear cub at the bottom of the steps.  He was "Dad" to the kittens we brought home.  He passed away at home the morning he was supposed to go to the vets ... he hated car rides and leaving home.

With Gibson, our rescue rottweiler, we figured we wouldn't get another dog.  Along came my Schatzi, a rescue german shepherd.  Just learned she likely has ligament damage on one leg and potential for future hip problems on the other... only 4 years old.


----------



## Soundchasm (Sep 27, 2016)

bag of hammers said:


> This week there is a deafening silence in our home.
> 
> Our Newf had been slowing down a lot especially this past summer - walks were getting shorter - stopping to rest for a few minutes especially on the warmer days.  We thought it was mostly her arthritis, some shoulder joint pain from her past surgery, other signs of aging, and the heat was not helping much either.   She still loved her walks.
> 
> ...



Bag Of Hammers,
My deepest sympathies.  It's a small consolation at the present time, but your grief has been shouldered by luminaries through time, and some have been able to convey in prose what is in our hearts.  You may already know about Lord Byron's dog Boatswain (Newfie).  I find the following verses to be so powerful that I can't read them if I have a pressing engagement.  The same qualities that endeared Boatswain to Byron transcend time.

http://readytogoebooks.com/LB-dog63.htm


----------



## firefighterjake (Sep 27, 2016)

Bag of Hammers . . . for those of us who have lost a beloved friend . . . we know exactly how you feel and recognize all too well the mix of emotions that come with such a loss.


----------



## kennyp2339 (Sep 28, 2016)

Bag of Hammers, I was in the same shoes not to long ago, its a deep hurt that just takes time to heal.


----------



## bag of hammers (Sep 28, 2016)

Thank you all for the kind words.  

Kenny - it seems to me that you and Rawr are both winners in the cat lottery - what a sweet, sweet face.  He looks like he has a big heart.  I hope he brings you many years of joy and companionship.  

Lake Girl -   it is so incredibly unfair that these beautiful creatures have to deal with so many setbacks and injuries.  When Aspen was not even a year old, she was almost crippled by her shoulder problems.  I recall the trips down to Michigan State University animal hospital,  the surgeries, etc - when all is said and done, I'm just grateful that we had the ability and the opportunity to take care of her back then.   She gave us almost 8 more years of love and devotion.  I hope things work out for the best for Schatzi and you.  He's in good hands.

Soundchasm - thank you for the link to the memorial for Boatswain, I have probably seen some references to Lord Byron before, reading through some of the history around the Newfoundland breed, but never stopped to really appreciate this tribute.  I had to read it several times, as it is so beautifully written, and so true.

Sprinter - Angel and Stormy have that "we're home" look - kudos for making that so (and for giving them cool names).  You're right, people who aren't "cat people" just haven't realized yet that they are.   

Jake - as you said, it's a mix of emotions.  As with many others here, you always seem to take the time to remind those of us who are grieving that we're not alone.  It always helps to hear that.


----------



## kennyp2339 (Sep 28, 2016)

bag of hammers said:


> Kenny - it seems to me that you and Rawr are both winners in the cat lottery - what a sweet, sweet face. He looks like he has a big heart. I hope he brings you many years of joy and companionship.


So far he's been really good, I do think he took his cat lottery winnings and is using them to play cat roulette though with all the biting and running around, also he developed a substance abuse problem with cat nip.


----------



## greg13 (Sep 28, 2016)

I can say that it WILL get easier over time. It will take time and you will see changes in parts of your life that you would never had thought a pet would have an effect on.

Remember to keep your heart open and don't be afraid to let another pet that needs love in.


----------



## bag of hammers (Sep 29, 2016)

Thanks Greg - well said.  

My wife and I have a stressful life, she knows some days I am really really tired (a lot going on) and once in a while , especially as Aspen started slowing down, we'd have those tough, uncomfortable conversations.  What will we do when she's not with us any more? Would be want another dog?  I think she was looking for some reassurances - we love dogs, she wants a house full of them.  But she also knows they require a lot of time and energy, and both of us know it is not fair to them to bring them into a house and not give them all that.  She also sees I'm exhausted some days. I have thought about what it would be like, maybe, to take a break - just to rest a bit.     

She asked me this week if I could manage without ever having another dog - suddenly it's no longer even a question.  Nothing will replace the pups that have left us, but I believe the next one(s) will come into out lives the same way - they will find us and adopt us, it will happen when it's meant to be.    

Being on the receiving end of everything that they have to give is a game changer - I'm a better person, and always trying to be better, all because of what they taught me.


----------



## CheapBassTurd (Oct 6, 2016)

Life wouldn't feel the same without this muttley crew.
Yes, they are dogs, and replaceable.  Doesn't diminish the love we have for our tick magnets.
All three are rescues, and that's the only way we roll.  Our 150lb Dozer was 6, had displasia, and 24 hrs to live as he was
considered unadoptable.   That was three years ago.  Country living rehabbed his hip and he bounds around like a puppy!
He's gonna die happy and loved, not under a fluorescent lite on a table.     Chewy, the "shephoundlabweiler" (with the wiffle ball)
is my partner in crime.  She loves wood scrounging or anything involving a ride in the truck.    We unhook the king shepard when
a coyote requires relocation.  (coyotes ate our littlest dog)  This pack tears them apart if they don't run off fast enuff.

All winter they are guardians of the woodstove.  LOL


----------



## Handsonautotech (Oct 6, 2016)

My condolences go out to you.


----------



## Sprinter (Oct 6, 2016)

CheapBassTurd said:


> All three are rescues, and that's the only way we roll.


Congratulations on that.  Same here.


CheapBassTurd said:


> Country living rehabbed his hip and he bounds around like a puppy!


That's a great story.  Good going.

Nice pics.  Looks like a happy family.  Sorry to hear about the little one.  We lost a cat to a coyote years ago.  All of our cats have been strictly indoor pets since.


----------



## Sprinter (Oct 6, 2016)

bag of hammers said:


> it will happen when it's meant to be.


Yeah, you'll know it when the time is right and the animal is right.   No need to rush it.


----------



## Dix (Oct 6, 2016)

bag of hammers said:


> This week there is a deafening silence in our home.
> 
> Our Newf had been slowing down a lot especially this past summer - walks were getting shorter - stopping to rest for a few minutes especially on the warmer days.  We thought it was mostly her arthritis, some shoulder joint pain from her past surgery, other signs of aging, and the heat was not helping much either.   She still loved her walks.
> 
> ...




Big hugs at ya...and super horsey snuffles from Dixie & Matisse, and kisses and tail wags from Murphy ... and I'll throw in some purrs from Snickers, the new kitty rescue !!


----------



## maple1 (Oct 11, 2016)

Going through this right now. Crappiest Thanksgiving weekend ever.

Our 12 year old golden retriever. Had an operation last month & was doing really well, but really started slowing down a week ago.

Our 2 oldest kids are away at college, and they came home for the holiday Thursday evening to her being at the vet and us just coming back from there without her, it all happened so fast. Seeing her when they get home is the highlight of their trips back home. We got her back home Saturday for a couple of final days with them, but we had to get her back there yesterday one last time - she was making our decision for us. Now I'm home alone after wife off to work & kids back to school, with an empty house & tears in my eyes & lump in my throat trying to get some work done....


----------



## kennyp2339 (Oct 11, 2016)

Sorry Maple1, its very painful but time will heal all wounds, and hopefully you and your family can open your hearts to another one that needs love and a home.


----------



## Sprinter (Oct 11, 2016)

I really feel bad for you.  We've been there too many times and know how bad it hurts.  It leaves a real hole in the family.


----------



## firefighterjake (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## maple1 (Oct 12, 2016)

Thanks. Seems every day has been tough since we had to leave her at the vet on Thursday. Throw in the kids unknowingly coming home to that, then having to say goodbye & leave again - ugggh. I guess yesterday it hit me again pretty good (bad?) once the silence set in & I was the only one here. Not quite as bad this morning, but still something there and will be for a while.

We'll get through it though, will just take a bit of time.


----------



## Lake Girl (Oct 12, 2016)

Sorry to hear about the loss of a good family friend.  Sounds like you have the toughest part being home alone.  If it helps, her last days were spent with those she loved who loved her.  My oldest boy's lab sickened so quickly he couldn't get home to say goodbye.  At least you older children got that little bit of time.

Early days yet but there are other pups out there that need a home.  Can't ever replace, but create their own ...


----------



## bag of hammers (Oct 16, 2016)

maple1 said:


> Going through this right now. Crappiest Thanksgiving weekend ever.
> 
> Our 12 year old golden retriever. Had an operation last month & was doing really well, but really started slowing down a week ago.
> 
> Our 2 oldest kids are away at college, and they came home for the holiday Thursday evening to her being at the vet and us just coming back from there without her, it all happened so fast. Seeing her when they get home is the highlight of their trips back home. We got her back home Saturday for a couple of final days with them, but we had to get her back there yesterday one last time - she was making our decision for us. Now I'm home alone after wife off to work & kids back to school, with an empty house & tears in my eyes & lump in my throat trying to get some work done....


My condolences, Maple1. Coming home to the empty house is like a kick in the gut.  They really wrap themselves around your heart, it gets ripped out when you lose them.


----------



## Dix (Oct 16, 2016)

The empty house is the worst, been there. Echos every where, and you seem like you have no purpose.

One will find you, or you will find them, or both.

Chester The Molestor passed Labor Day weekend 8 years ago at the ripe old age of 13, not bad for a shep/chow cross found tied to a guard rail in front of a police sub station in the pouring rain. Issues galore, plus heart worm.. he survived them all. I think he was a bait dog, but we'll never know. Earned his keep one night in the spring. Windows open, and I woke to 80 pounds of Ches flying off of the bed to the bedroom windows, in full attack mode. As I scrambled for my glasses and to turn on a light, outside I heard "I'm not going in there are you?" "nope, let's get out of here" . Earned a fur ever place that night, for sure.

All my dogs had been rescues. But I opted to get some puppy breath, for a change of pace, and never looked back. 28 pounds of smooth haired fox terrier doesn't equal an 80 pound dog, but the heart is there.

My point is, size doesn't matter, they'll find you !!


----------



## kennyp2339 (Oct 17, 2016)

Dix said:


> outside I heard "I'm not going in there are you?" "nope, let's get out of here


Dix, that gave the goose bumps


----------



## bag of hammers (Oct 17, 2016)

Dix said:


> I think he was a bait dog, but we'll never know



Hard to understand how someone can be so cold hearted.  Good on you for turning that around in a big way.  Great story....


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (Oct 18, 2016)

My profile picture is of Nobby, our Chocolate Lab.
Had to put him down at the age of 13,5 in 2013. A day after I returned from The Netherlands burying my sister.
Great pal, miss him every day.


----------



## Fish On (Jan 21, 2017)

Hard to believe that this post is still active. It's nice to see so many people love there animals.

We are blessed that we waited for our 2nd golden. He's a great dog everything I could ask for in a field dog.

I recently had spine surgery on my neck C4C6 fusion. And I'm home all winter. I can honestly say that animals know when you are not feeling good. They are so attached to you it's amazing.  It's a feeling of love and I do believe that they are smarter then we think. I was worried that I could never love another dog as my first and that pain would never go away.

Well I'm pain free now and I have my loyal buddy right next to me all the time. Can't wait to take him hunting this year. Until then he's taking care of me.


----------



## Jake86 (Jan 21, 2017)

Sorry for your loss.  Proud of the members of this site for all their empathy !


----------



## Lake Girl (Jan 22, 2017)

My dog Schatzi, a rescue GSD mix, helped keep me sane when I was having huge issues with my bones and muscles due to hyperparathyroidism (creates bone pain and muscle cramps due to calcium imbalances).  Having to get her out for walks helped then and still helps with the legacy of back pain from 7 or 8 years of an untreated condition.  It's my turn for payback now as she just had a TPLO due to knee damage and she has to gradually rebuild the muscle strength in her leg and control her activity so she doesn't overdo it.  She loves where we live as she gets to track bunnies, fox, squirrels, deer, etc.


----------



## ginab (Jan 27, 2017)

I am really sorry for your loss Fish on. I lost my dog to distemper 2 years back. It was very hard. We nursed him for a whole month but he didn't make it. We finally buried him in the garden. The first few days will be hard but trust me you will feel better after sometime. I will remember you in my prayers. Be happy with all the beautiful memories you had with your dog.


----------

